# Looking for Breeders near Ottawa



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

My wife and I are looking at getting a dog, and I've always had German Shepards around growing up. My father raised and trained and showed them, and I have a love for the breed.

We're looking for a new family member, we have two children 7 and 5, as well as 2 cats. The family takes long walks, and bike rides, we like to go into the town to parks, explore wilderness. So we want a dog that can play with the kids, who will join us for family walks.

Now while I have fond memories of attending dog shows in Kingston, and fond memories helping my Father train Shepards and have started reading some good books about the breed. 

I'm not sure how to judge if a person is a good breeder or not, or even where there are decent breeders around Ottawa.

We're not opposed to travel for a good breeder, as far as East Toronto or Montreal.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in the Ottawa area and would be interested in some breeder suggestions as well. Do you know if you prefer working lines or show lines? This might help people give suggestions.

Carolyn


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

While my father showed his dogs, I'd be interested more in attending obience classes, participating in the growth and training of the dog, but I'd rather it be a family member than a show piece.. if that makes any sense.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the forum! If you haven't already, make sure to read through this sticky:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

I'm in Texas so can't really suggest breeders in your area, but I'm sure someone else can. Something to start thinking about is what kind of lines you're looking for. 
This link will give you some insight on the different lines:
Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

This is where I got my dogs and I can attest to their strong temperment and health and beauty. They are also dogs who can do anything I've asked of them and Ty, my male is so stable the represented the breed, and a kennel at the large All About Pet Show in Toronto. Ty's dad and another female fromt eh kennel were also there representing the breed at the National German Shepherd booth. If she doesn't have what you are looking for she may be able to help, 

home


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Emoore Thanks so much for those links, the links to the breeds/bloodlines helps emensely as I've been looking at various breeders websites at least I know what it means now.

I'm guessing all my fathers dogs were of the (CH Hermsdorf's Highland Wind CD, owned by Linda J Shaw line. (If I understand which section is appropiate)

While the person who wrote it mentions that Shepards should not be bought as pets, I clearly remember every Shepard my father had was a valued member of the family. 

No other dog appeals to me probably because I was raised the them, I'm still not sure which "Bloodline" is the best for me and my family but at least I can read about them now!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, if you're in the U.S. or Canada and your father showed in conformation, the dogs were probably American/Canadian Show lines. The breeder Trudy posted is also show lines. If you do decide to go with show lines, I'd strongly recommend selecting a breeder who does something with their dogs besides just conformation shows. You can find showline breeders who compete in things like obedience and agility so you know you're getting more than just a pretty face.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Thanks very much! There is so much information out there....

I want a dog that will be gentle with my kids, and be playful with the family, as well as particpate in obedience school etc.

And now that we're talking about of all of this, the dog shows I went to as a child, my dad partipated in what I can only assume were Agility (He built obstacle courses for Lance), Tracking (Dumbells of different material) and Obediance. So he probably wasn't a show breed but a working breed (Because I confused a dog show with the show dog... I was thinking working dog were more like the Police K-9 units etc)


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Trent, show lines do all those things too, look around, meet several types and insist on seeing proof of hips and elbows certified clear of Dysplasia. That means OVC, OFA or PennHip. Ask to see all dogs in the kennel, unless a new nursing mom, they should be able to let your see all the dogs. Run from anywhere that hasn't xrays, and solid temperment. All the things you mention sounds like advanced obedience and a lot of years ago all you would have found would have been show lines. 

Since then the breed has been taken in several directions, including adding in some from what was behind the wall separating the communist side with the rest, so we have DDR, Czeck and a few from that side that were kept away from American lines. Then there are West German lines as well, then of course the pet lines, bred mostly by people who happened to have a pure bred, found another and bred not caring for blood lines or health testing. This is were many problems stem from. Also these breedings also didn't take into account proper temperment.

I hope you have great luck finding exactly what you are looking for


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The home for pure bred German Shepherd dogs shepherd training German Shepherd puppies and German Shepherd breeding in Canada United States Manitoba and the World

It's not Ottowa but it is Canada.  Lawerence passed several years ago but his wife Karen carries on his legacy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Linda Shaw is a good friend of mine. Hermsdorf Highland Wind goes back a long long way. Welcome to Shawlein

The dogs you remember were the "american" show lines in the early to late 70's , a pivotal time period for both "american" and german show lines -- when dogs no longer were bred with balance for work/temperament and conformation but were put into specialized camps -- . 

She does mention this in her web site . Shawleins Easter Parade the official ckc name for her "Timmy" is a son of Weisental's Cory (good dog!) and Carmspack Katiana sister to my Kilo. Her current dogs are sons of "Timmy" bred back to one of my working ddr/west german working line dogs . 

It would be a good exercise to go kennel hoping and get a feel for how much different lines have changed since the dogs you remembered as a child in your parents home.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, I did not get my dog from this breeder but I did visit there once and it seemed like a very nice place and the 2 people are also nice. They had beautiful dogs. Like I said I don't know much about it but it is an hour from Ottawa and you can check out their web site.
Hinesonhaus German Shepherds Of Distinction


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

THanks everyone so much! I'm in the process of reading some books first, I don't want to rush into purchasing a dog for all the wrong reasons 

I've started with The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete, I have another of their books as well: How to be your Dogs best friend.

I also found a bunch of links of registered CKC members with an hour or two of Ottawa so that's a good start I think.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a list of breeders I found. You'll have to do your homework because I can't recommend any as I'm not familiar.

German Shepherd Dog Breeders - German Shepherd Puppies - German Shepherd Breeders

German Shepherd Dog Breeders - German Shepherd Puppies - German Shepherd Breeders



The second link lists more. Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Training Plumb-Style

Try her....

Lee


----------

